# Need help finding parts for old sears craftsman!



## Tom320 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm having a dilemma finding a few parts for my snowblower. Model number is 536.918900. It's a 32" 8hp sears craftsman. I am in need of a belt cover and cover for the carb and air filter housing. Not exactly sure what is suppose to be on this thing, but I went on sears website and of course none of the parts are available anymore. I really need to get this thing together so I can sell it, so any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks
Tom


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There have been a few guys on here who have fabbed their own carb and belt covers out of thin metal and rivets. Or els you might try some long established repair shops in your area. Sometimes they have a "bone yard" of old machines.

Oh. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if it has one of those tecumsapart engines on it. some one here has a thread on selling off parts. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom320


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

i have the cover for the carb off a 8hp tec


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

email me i can send a picture [email protected]


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

if you have the part numbers, you can key them into Ebay and you may find some of that stuff. Or type in Craftsman Snowblower and see what comes up on Ebay. I found a ton of stuff for older machines on Ebay.


----------

